# siruis question very important



## dlh1435 (Nov 30, 2003)

since dish has the channels up.does anyone knows if there is a deal if I get a unit for my car?


----------



## TulaneJeff (Oct 25, 2003)

I've sent you a PM with the best offer.

Jeff


----------



## Tuanies (May 7, 2003)

Hmm, I'm wondering too. I've been holding off on getting Sirius in my car till theres a deal. I can't seem to find a reciever I like, none of them have Digital Optical or Coaxial output. Since my head unit has both analog and digital inputs, I'd prefer to use the DAC's on the Eclipse HU then the Sirius tuner.


----------

